# Happy birthday mozart............



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Mozart............*

Born today in 1756.
Thanks for all the wonderful operas Wolfgang!!!
And everything else too. 
:tiphat: :angel:


----------



## Oreb (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah, cheers mate.


----------



## prdonasco (Jan 27, 2014)

happy birthday, wolfgang!!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

he da man  more excuse to go on a Mozart rampage (as opposed to every other day...).


----------



## BiggusD (Oct 2, 2013)

Belated birthday wishes dear Wolfie...


----------

